# I don't want a boy cause they hump...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

OK I need to dispel this myth right now.
GRIL DOGS HUMP. GIRL PUPPIES HUMP. My girl puppy humps more often, with more vigor and more things than my boy ever did, perhaps more than any boy ever did. 
Next week I get to turn her loose on the world and I am scared she is going to hump everything in sight. 
She humps Jake. She humps Penny. She tries to hump Jake and Penny at the same time!! She humps the cats and her toys... Today she tried to hump my arm when I reached down to pat her. 
The worst part is she does not care when I correct her. Jake runs and hides like he did something wrong :behindsofa: and she just stares me down. I am hoping this will settle down a bit when she gets fixed. 
While I am on this rant :rant:did I mention that she also loves to eat worms.  We were outside the other night and after a long string of drop it, drop it , drop it (which was met with the same stare as NO HUMPING) I reached down and took it out of her mouth and it was half of a fat night-crawler!!!
I swear I turned green. :wof: Now when ever we are out Jake is looking up for birds and she is looking down for worms! 
Well at least it distracts her from humping.....
My next puppy is going to be a boy for sure


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know if if I'm allowed to do this on here but PMSL  :laugh: I agree with you, my girl humps way more than my boy ever even dreamt of! 

Roo humps Obi like there is no tomorrow and it's so embarrassing . She does it when she's excited. He just stands there and lets her . The only difference between her and Willow is that when I say "No", Roo does jump down. 

GIRLS DO LIKE TO HUMP TOO!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh and I like how you said "my next puppy"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> oh and I like how you said "my next puppy"


We have our hearts set on a golden English cockapoo.(Dudley,Merlin) 
We are thinking in four years when my son goes off to college (and empty nest strikes again) and these two are about five. I am sure they will just love a nippy puppy but they can face it together!!! (hope Willow is house trained by then)
Of course there is not an English cockapoo to be found here so who knows how that is going to happen....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Made me laugh.......Molly has never humped anything maybe she is odd


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I learnt something new today!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is right there with Molly, much too perfect to do anything so unladylike


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

We had a phase of this last year she (think I posted a thread) but she humped anything that got in her way.... Like others have said its so embarrassing :laugh:
Thinking about it she hasn't done it in a while thank god lol. But yes you're right girls dogs do still hump but just boys! Lol


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I never knew girls humped 

Bess has never done it not even to her toys. Merlin does it a little with Bess but if I tell him to stop he does so straight away, and he never did it with anything before we had Bess.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi has one toy that she humps which is a very big monkey. He is called 'Humpy Monkey' obviously... 

This post really made me laugh - sorry, that probably wasn't your aim but I hope it's a consolation that Willow's humping activities brightened up the forum on a wet Friday morning!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Turi said:


> Saffi has one toy that she humps which is a very big monkey. He is called 'Humpy Monkey' obviously...
> 
> This post really made me laugh - sorry, that probably wasn't your aim but I hope it's a consolation that Willow's humping activities brightened up the forum on a wet Friday morning!


Laughing at life is always my aim!!!! in truth there is nothing this poo could do that would effect her status as most loved and spoiled baby girl. we adore her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep Binky humped one particular toy too! It was a very large dog cushion! We put it away after a few weeks of humping and she stopped! May get it out again to see if she does it


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> We are thinking in four years when my son goes off to college (and empty nest strikes again) and these two are about five.


Love your plans! I have similar thoughts too.....when son goes off to uni......perhaps they can have his bedroom too ha ha!

I'd love another boy too - although Biscuit used to hump his teddy! Honey only humped her toy as her season approached and has never done it since. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well my boy Dexter was a serious humper before he was fixed. Bonnie has never humped anything or anyone.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:Mable humps more than Wilf........ Randy little :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahaha! So funny!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL, very funny - such a cheeky girl, sounds very Like Dudley in character, poor Jake having to put up with his naughty little sister - who he obviously loves to bits though.
I think you will have to come over to the UK sometime to do some research first hand.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> LOL, very funny - such a cheeky girl, sounds very Like Dudley in character, poor Jake having to put up with his naughty little sister - who he obviously loves to bits though.
> I think you will have to come over to the UK sometime to do some research first hand.


I wish!!!Then i could come home with a poo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Donna!! This made me laugh so much! Seriously laughing out loud! So animated. Lola humps too!! She even humped J and my legs last week! She does it when she is hyper.. Lol!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OK . . I needed that belly laugh!!! That was great!! Carley does hump Sami . . not as much since she was fixed . . she chose his head the other night and he looked at me thru her legs while she was in 4th gear like he was saying "Really???" It was soooo funny.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady used to hump like CRAZY!!! she had a teddy that she used to hump, she would hump a blanket and even her bed...and it is not just a dog thing...my girl rabbit humps still...she will hump a towel and used to hump peoples arms too.!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> OK . . I needed that belly laugh!!! That was great!! Carley does hump Sami . . not as much since she was fixed . . she chose his head the other night and he looked at me thru her legs while she was in 4th gear like he was saying "Really???" It was soooo funny.


Oh Nanci I know that look!!!


----------

